# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Mikopi] Prsentation d'un nouveau informatophile

## Mikopi

Bonjour,chers informatophiles
Je suis un tudiant  NIIT-SENEGAL premire anne et j'aimerais discuter avec tout le monde pour avoir des notions sur ce beau mtier qui est l'informatique.
Bonne rception

----------


## vpourchet

Salut et bienvenue a toi  ::ccool::

----------

